# A job for one man....



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

... @jimbojohn55 .... come on - this is begging for some love and attention....!!!

http:// https://www.gumtree.com/p/coffee-machines/hobart-coffee-grinder-e2120/1319732480


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

rob177palmer said:


> ... @jimbojohn55 .... come on - this is begging for some love and attention....!!!
> 
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/coffee-machines/hobart-coffee-grinder-e2120/1319732480


I raise you a 1930's Crypto commercial shop grinder for £80

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VINTAGE-collectible-display-commercial-coffee-grinder-used-large-lamp/332866820040?hash=item4d806897c8:g:72UAAOSwxxVb0F0u:rk:23f:0

TBH there was the same model Hobart on ebay recently and I was tempted but I knew I would have trouble moving it on afterwards, of course if there is a member ywho would like to buy this and have it fixed up for a fee , then im your man


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Wow, smart construction that 

Love the funnel/shovel piece!

The Crypto looks like a mixture between a train and a letterbox...


----------

